# What age to separate?



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Olive's bubs were unexpectedly born 8/9/09 and will be 4 weeks old on Sunday. I can't believe how big they have gotten... the males are the size are large mice!

Also 2 days ago, all of the males' testicles have descended and now it is quite apparent that they are in fact males. It's much easier to tell them apart.

The babies already have the guard hairs and are growing very quickly. I was planning on separating them by sex on or around Wednesday, at which point they will be 4 1/2 weeks old.

They are still occasionally nursing at this point, but eat a LOT of food everyday now.

I can't imagine waiting until 5 weeks. Olive is ready for a break. I think the babies are driving her slightly crazy most of the time with their energy and overall hyperness. Poor Olive needs a vacation.

So is 4 1/2 weeks sounding good? Also, is it normal for them to already have the guard hairs in and everything this young? I remember bringing Penelope & Maddie home when they were 5 weeks old and neither of them did at the time. They were still small also and these babies are big!


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 9, 2007)

i do belive you are supposed to seperate them at like 5-6 wks old.. so i dont think a couple days would hurt.. and rather be safe then sorry lol... i think you would be fine.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

no im pretty sure 6 weeks is waaay to late, youll have pregnant girlies on your hands, ive heard BY the 5th week is good, so 4 1/2 would probably be perfect


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

So, the babies have been eating WONDERFULLY and soo much food I can't even believe it! They are going to eat me out of my house!!! 

Momma Olive is definitely ready for a permanent break from being a mom. The babies are gianormous for their age. Right now they are the size of LARGE mice and the boys are most definitely now easily identified as their manly parts are CLEARLY visible. 

Olive will only occasionally let them nurse if she is too tired to fend them off but the past 2 days she has been pushing them away if they try. Most of the time, they dont even bother trying.

I have been saying all along that Wednesday would be the big "split up" day for the bubs since that would be 4 1/2 weeks. I'd rather not chance anything and wind up with more babies! Anyways, with the rate these ratlets are growing up and maturing, I thought it best to move the split up day to today.

During playtime today, Midori & Olivia (my bfs 2 girls) and Pimiento (the girl Im keeping) were introduced to their "Aunties" Penelope & Madeline. Everything went GREAT! Maddie absolutely adores their hyperness and their snuggling capabilities and Penelope seemed completely fine with them and rather indifferent (although she loved that they kept grooming her!)

After a 2 hour playtime without incident, Midori Olivia and Pimiento were introduced to the big cage where Maddie & Penny currently live. They very quickly learned how to climb the different levels and where all the cool hidey places were. Over the next 2 hours, I sat on my bed and watched how Penny, Maddie, Olive, Midori, Olivia & Pimiento interacted to see if they were going to be ok together.

Lots of playing, chasing, wrestling and snuggling up for naps! No major squeaks from anyone and all went well so tonight for the first time, the 3 baby females are sleeping in the big cage with the adults!

The 5 boys are in a 10 gallon tank with their own food, water and grass thatched hidey hut and Lucie & Vivian are in another 10 gallon tank with their own pink girly accessories. They will be staying with me another week then they will be off to their new homes!

The reason I introduced Olivia & Midori to the girls is that I will be keeping them for the next few weeks until the cooler weather sets in. My bf's apartment does not have AC at this time so we have decided to let them stay longer with me. It works out great because now Pimiento has her 2 buddies to hang out with in the meantime.

Anyways, Olive did a wonderful job being a momma. She took excellent care of her bubbies and they have gotten big soooo fast it's unbelieveable!

And if I didn't think they were ready, I wouldn't have split them up. They were 4 weeks old on Sunday, so just over 4 weeks now.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

My Girl Merry had Puppies 11 days ago tomorrow ...I was just gonna ask at about what ages the males testicles drop so I would be sure which were boys and which girls, not really clear on sexing by any orther way yet...thanks for clearing that up...my 10 lil' Babes are huge already too and have fur and all...they should open their eyes Thurs. Was a great experience but I don't want any more Babies again for quite some time...I'm starting to look for good homes for them now...gonna keep 2 boys and 2 girls along with my original Mom and Dad and seperate the Males and Females ;D


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Another way to tell the males from the females is the males don't have nipples, where as the females do.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

That's helpful...Thanks


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Sexing Rats


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

ema-leigh - This thread was made in September 2009


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

It was still Good useful information ;D


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Drasar said:


> It was still Good useful information ;D


Yup, just saying in case they were expecting a reply


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

We split ours at 4.5 weeks. As we have had females pregnant at just 5 weeks 2 days before - 6 weeks is WAY too late.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Snufflez said:


> i do belive you are supposed to seperate them at like 5-6 wks old.. so i dont think a couple days would hurt.. and rather be safe then sorry lol... i think you would be fine.


No, not 6 weeks, too long. You should still wait until 5 weeks. Even if they are big.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Haha I never read dates. :


Me either


----------

